# Filling



## andro (16/5/14)

How do u guys fill them up from the filling hole?
I fill mine from the top normally today i tried from the bottom of the lite with this itaste ucan thingy and liquid just wont go in ......


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/14)

I just use the 30ml VM bottles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (16/5/14)

I just use the dropper that comes in the VK juice bottles. Takes literally a few seconds.


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

Me to but that is for filling from the top. How do u fill from the bottom hole ?


----------



## Tom (16/5/14)

i use a syringe  but the U-Can should work 100%


----------



## Tom (16/5/14)

u do have the screw removed, hey?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

Tom said:


> u do have the screw removed, hey?


Yes the bottom screw on the lite plus.


----------



## Tom (16/5/14)

i guess its a clone...check if the hole goes into the tank....maybe its clogged up?


----------



## Tom (16/5/14)

i fill always from the bottom...that way there is no gurgling or leaking, never


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

Is a clone . Will check tmrw


----------



## Alex (16/5/14)

andro said:


> Me to but that is for filling from the top. How do u fill from the bottom hole ?



I was talking about the bottom screw hole


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

Alex said:


> I was talking about the bottom screw hole


Will try that to . Thanks


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

This look cool .
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-u-can-modded-full-mechanical-hybrid-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

andro said:


> This look cool .
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-u-can-modded-full-mechanical-hybrid-mod.html



woweeeeeeeeee


----------



## BhavZ (17/5/14)

Not to sound condescending, however the u-can is a dripper can, but there is a button at the bottom of the u-can for filling into tanks, press and hold for 5 seconds at a time and it should fill your kayfun from the bottom


----------

